# Who said it Kanye or Hitler?



## SG854 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 6, 2022)

Can we work Louis Farrakhan into this?

https://www.nytimes.com/1984/07/17/us/farrakhan-again-describes-hitler-as-a-very-great-man.html

What's old is new again, I guess.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 6, 2022)

half of these quotes that they were saying gave away who each of them were right away.  this could have been so much greater.


----------

